# Window Defender is turned off



## April2020 (Jan 26, 2013)

In windows 8 I got this message "Windows Defender has been turned off and isn't monitoring your computer." I downloaded Windows Security Essentials and now know I shouldn't have done so.... how can I get this problem fixed...


----------



## April2020 (Jan 26, 2013)

W*indows* 8---- I got this message "*Windows* *Defender* has been *turned* *off* and isn't monitoring your computer." 
I did have a virus and removed it. It was recommended that I was to download the Window Defender offline which I did, but now I have this other problem where I can't get the windows defender to work proper.
I downloaded *Windows* Security Essentials and now know I shouldn't have done so.... how can I get this problem fixed...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

wse does not work in win8 defender is the win8 version of wse

the virus has probably changed the windows settings

run this

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/3047-sfc-scannow-command-run-windows-8-a.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Windows 8 Windows Defender _is_ Microsoft Security Essentials renamed. I would first uninstall MSE and see if Windows Defender comes back to life.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

I had this problem when Norton expired. I removed all Norton products, ran Ccleaner, rebooted, Then I was able to start Defender.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

vlrbsf said:


> I had this problem when Norton expired. I removed all Norton products, ran Ccleaner, rebooted, Then I was able to start Defender.


You apparently didn't run the Norton Removal Tool. Enough Norton junk is still on your computer that Windows Defender didn't know it needed to turn back on. Run the Removal Tool and the rest of the Norton junk will be deleted - no need to reinstall and start over.

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------

